# Surfs Up! Sydney Australia



## HoboSyke (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey guys, long time no post here. Thought i'd throw a few of these up here.
I don't usually take surfing pics but a friend told me about a decent swell so I went and had a look and got these.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5. Surfs Up





6. Wipe Out





7.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 29, 2011)

nice set


----------



## cnutco (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice!

What is your setup?


----------



## HoboSyke (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, for these it was a just a 5D Mark II and the 400 f/5.6L on a monopod.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm jealous!  Living in a land locked state I don't get the chance to shoot stuff like this.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice set, cheers for sharing. You'll have to get a floating waterproof set-up or something next.


----------



## HoboSyke (Mar 30, 2011)

Wozza said:


> Nice set, cheers for sharing. You'll have to get a floating waterproof set-up or something next.


 

nah. Think i'd prefer to stay dry! Lol...


----------



## fokker (Mar 30, 2011)

HoboSyke said:


> Thanks guys, for these it was a just a 5D Mark II and the 400 f/5.6L on a monopod.


 
"just"


How long did you spend taking these shots? Looks like you woulda had to be quite patient to get this number of good action shots.


----------



## HoboSyke (Mar 30, 2011)

fokker said:


> HoboSyke said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys, for these it was a just a 5D Mark II and the 400 f/5.6L on a monopod.
> ...



Hehe... When I said just in that post I thought about it after. Meaning every boy and his dog has a 5D Mark II these days. The 400 f/5.6L is pretty damn sweet for the money and if your using it in well lit conditions.

I was shooting between ISO200 and ISO400 for these. I really want a 600 f/4L

Spent a good two hours there, I was with a friend so we were chatting and having a laugh at the same time. Made the time fly! I think I got some more keepers from this set, just went through the ones that popped out at me first. 

Thanks for the feedback so far guys :hugs:


----------



## polymoog (Apr 8, 2011)

Great set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I might have tried to crop out the breaking wave in the foreground of the second one


----------



## altitude604 (Apr 9, 2011)

great set! you nailed it.


----------



## Corvphotography (May 8, 2011)

Yes, these are fantastic!!  Im gonna go to the beach tomorrow and shoot some surfers.


----------



## Dusica (May 10, 2011)

Great job!


----------

